# Dual Motor/Air Suspension Combo?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

OK all you automotive prognosticators out there, what's the over/under on Tesla offering Dual Motor and the Air Suspension as a package deal? If so...how much? If that was offered in the 5-7K range that would be a pretty sweet deal in my estimation. It would definitely tempt me to stretch the budget! LOL!

Dan


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm saying 70% chance it'll be offered as a package deal, and if so, my median expected price (based on Model S pricing, then some degree of discount for this being a cheaper car) is $5k.

Still hoping that a tow hitch comes with that package...


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> I'm saying 70% chance it'll be offered as a package deal, and if so, my median expected price (based on Model S pricing, then some degree of discount for this being a cheaper car) is $5k.
> 
> Still hoping that a tow hitch comes with that package...


So...5 grand for both?
I would jump all over that!

Dan


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I suspect no air suspension for Model 3 this year... perhaps in 2 years... if ever. It's a major differentiator between 3 and S/X


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I suspect no air suspension for Model 3 this year... perhaps in 2 years... if ever. It's a major differentiator between 3 and S/X


I'm not on Twitter but I thought someone had posted about SAS being packaged with AWD at one point. Come to think of it, perhaps that was packaged with the Performance model.

Dan


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> I'm not on Twitter but I thought someone had posted about SAS being packaged with AWD at one point.


Yep, someone called Elon Musk


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903132822700867586
 @*DMC_Ryan* 31 Aug 2017
@*elonmusk* Is a Smart Air Suspension option still coming for Model 3, as you said last year on Twitter? My driveway is weird & I need it!

  @*elonmusk*
Replying to @*DMC_Ryan*
In about six months or so. Linked to dual motor config.
7:50 AM - 31 Aug 2017


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Jayc said:


> Yep, someone called Elon Musk


They absolutely have to offer a "Different" suspension with the duel motor because the front struts in the RWD drive are in the wrong location when a front motor is installed. Might as well be Air!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

So if this is all true, and I know it is speculation at this point, we could be seeing this all come to life in the next couple of months! Now all we need is a price (almost scared to ask).

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I suspect no air suspension for Model 3 this year... perhaps in 2 years... if ever. It's a major differentiator between 3 and S/X


Well, you could differentiate by having it standard on S/X and available for an upcharge on Model 3...


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> So...5 grand for both?
> I would jump all over that!
> 
> Dan


Neither dual motor nor air suspension were very expensive options on the S. They should be even cheaper on the 3.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Michael Russo said:


> Well, you could differentiate by having it standard on S/X and available for an upcharge on Model 3...


Isn't this already true? I didn't think you could get any new S w/o dual motors and air suspension.. never looked at the X


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

msjulie said:


> Isn't this already true? I didn't think you could get any new S w/o dual motors and air suspension.. never looked at the X


That is correct. My point was nothing says SAS will not ever make it to Model 3, just that it is unlikely to be standard...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

It's all about timing... I'm guessing NOT this year and knowing Tesla... I push it out for two years and pleasantly surprised if it arrives earlier.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> It's all about timing... I'm guessing NOT this year and knowing Tesla... I push it out for two years and pleasantly surprised if it arrives earlier.


You know T≡SLA better yet I could see it in 12-18 months if ramp up start executing per plan... :rainbow:


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> You know T≡SLA better yet I could see it in 12-18 months if ramp up start executing per plan... :rainbow:


I wish that Tesla will underpromise and overdeliver rather than overpromise and deliver later...


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

I wonder how people looking for dual motor also want ground clearance in snow/back roads vs. ride performance. I guess the SAS, it solves both cases making it a natural link.

Towing something with all 4 wheels and having a SAS to adjust for a large tongue weight seems to link that in nicely as well.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I suspect that air suspension will be the only option on a dual motor. Reason being is on a RWD front suspension goes right down the middle of where a front drive shaft would go for the wheels (Check that one video posted where they took apart the front and are showing the suspension setup). They will need a different configuration for the front wheels in an AWD, and for ease of production, I could see air suspension being linked to dual motor in a way that you have to get air suspension with it because why build two systems to work with dual motor (coil/spring & air)? Just have one option, less "Production Hell".


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

As much as I'd like to go dual motor, since I'm waiting for the white interior anyway, bundling air suspension with the dual motor configuration would likely be a no-go. My wife and I both strongly dislike Tesla's air suspension.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

Elon promised to keep the Model 3 a simple car. But he is not holding on to that promise.
Air suspension is nonsense. It literally doesn't make any sense on a vehicle with regular loading capacity.
Some say their driveway is weird. Well.. change the driveway. Or you want to change every vehicle
due to a rock at some random place? How about visitors?
Some say they like when vehicle raises on a speedbump. Why? Model 3 has standard clearance with good approach
and departure angles. AFAI expect, Model 3 suspension does not support raised or lowered ride height driving. Same with Model S/X.

On one hand, he tries to keep part number low. Skipping camera washing, headlight washing, rear wiper, adaptive headlights, HUD, sunroof shade, adjustable face-vent temperature, moisture sensor, heatpump - aka comfort-options.

But then again, he wants to add compressor, tank, pressure sensors, 4x height sensors, a lot of valves, with no apparent reason. And at the same time, keep fixed dampers (non-adjustable). Which is an industry-wide must-have on performance vehicles (exactly what AWD Model 3 is).


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

> Some say their driveway is weird. Well.. change the driveway.


Hint: not everyone lives in an urban jungle. Am I supposed to change all of the roads leading up to my property? And all of the roads all around the rest of the country too?

And that's not even the reason I'd want air suspension. It's so that I don't bottom out the car when the snow and ice is deep, like happens frequently with my Insight and has damaged the bottom and cost me money way more often than I care to recount.



> with no apparent reason


No, with the apparent reason that 1) people want it, and 2) are willing to pay for it, and 3) they get a profit margin on it.

You think they're doing it for giggles?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

arnis said:


> Elon promised to keep the Model 3 a simple car. But he is not holding on to that promise.
> (...)


Arnis, I don't think anyone of us can pretend to understand some of the choices that Elon made on Model 3... 

However, beyond the initial period - likely at least the first 9-12 months - of production hell, one can reasonably assume a _certain level of tailoring will be possible, _to accommodate the _very diverse _needs & wants of half a million reservation holders, not to mention future prospective customers for Model 3!

If SAS is nonsense for you, please do respect others may feel differently... Some would say a P version, capable of 0-60 times in the low 3 seconds, is nonsense yet others will wait 6-12 months more, and pay mucho incrémentiel $/€/£ for it... (I am crazy about HUDs; yet I understand they can be meaningless to others...). Since it is available on S/X, it is a fair expectation that SAS _may be _offered at some point on Model 3, whether as a combo, or maybe (later?) as separate option...

Depending on demand, as well as technical/cost possibilities, variations will become available, as options obviously.
You can't sell a car at a rate of 500k or more per year and not make it fit to different people as much as feasible, IMHO...

OK, I can step down from my soap box now...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> And that's not even the reason I'd want air suspension. It's so that I don't bottom out the car when the snow and ice is deep, like happens frequently with my Insight and has damaged the bottom and cost me money way more often than I care to recount.


Well, EV's have a flat belly. Damaging battery is pretty much not possible and those plastics that are there hardly catch stuff (no exhaust etc)
Honda is not very terrain-friendly vehicle. Most vehicles from Asia are not (thin (cold)brittle plastic everywhere). BTW, we have a company here that sells rugged underbelly protection panel (replacement for failed OEM's). Made from composite material that is way more rugged than OEM. I've heard a lot of positive feedback.



KarenRei said:


> No, with the apparent reason that 1) people want it, and 2) are willing to pay for it, and 3) they get a profit margin on it.


People want 120kWh battery pack as well, they are willing to pay for it and Tesla could make profit on that. But Tesla won't do that. It's not within
*"Tesla's mission* is to *accelerate *the world's transition to sustainable energy" margins. *Make more cars, not less more capable cars. *Demand is high whatever you do. So make cars. Don't make them complicated. 



KarenRei said:


> not everyone lives in an urban jungle.


Well, AFAIK, Tesla is mostly making cars for those jungles. At least they don't even consider stuff we, rural animals, need. All EAP sensors (except 3 cameras and GPS) fail in bad slushy weather. Start there. Bjorn has a lot of examples on YouTube. Plus bad headlights, bad insulation. And a lot more. The only thing that does work well is AWD.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

arnis said:


> (...)


Arnis, please read post #22 again, slowly to properly let it sink in... and take a nice long breath after each paragraph...


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I will admit I was disappointed that you could no longer order an S w/o the air suspension but I get why it's "needed" for the class of car it is supposed to be.. and frankly the cost of a new S is too high for us for what we need as well.

I'm happy it's not on my 3 because, for me/us, the added complexity provides no functionality I need. Choice is always the best option I think.. within reason I'm forced to admit as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

Hinting smoothly to a poll I just made:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/suspension-adjustable-height-or-adjustable-stiffness.6100/


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

arnis said:


> Well, EV's have a flat belly


So does an Insight. In its day it was the most efficient mass-produced car on the roads.



> Damaging battery is pretty much not possible and those plastics that are there hardly catch stuff (no exhaust etc)


It's not what's under the plastic that gets damaged, it's the plastic itself. In deep snow the car basically turns into a snowplow. Even worse, that "snow" is often partly turned to (or mixed with) ice. It cuts, it shears, it works its way inside weaknesses or gaps. _You don't want to be the same height as the snow you're in_. It's a very bad thing. And yes, it happens to Teslas too:

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/damage-underbody-help-please

... even though most Model Ss *do* have the ability to adjust ride height.

I should add that I'm also not fond of scraping my bumper on high curbs, or curbs that are iced up to higher than normal height. On my Insight it's long since moved past the cosmetic stage, to the point where it had to be rebolted. And yes - two of the "Top 5 Mistakes New Model S Owners Must Avoid" are related to the car being low, causing scrapes:

https://www.teslarati.com/top-5-mistakes-new-model-s-owners-must-avoid/

I - and _many other people_ want ground clearance. And will continue to want ground clearance, regardless of how that fact annoys you. And Tesla will continue to offer us options to deal with it, regardless of how _that_ fact annoys you.



> People want 120kWh battery pack as well, they are willing to pay for it and Tesla could make profit on that


120kWh does not fit within the space available for the pack, within the wheelbase. Musk has had to repeat this point several times, ~75kWh is the most their current tech allows them to fit on the Model 3 platform.



> Well, AFAIK, Tesla is mostly making cars for those jungles


Tell me then, what EV am I supposed to get instead? A Leaf? A Zoe? Come on. You're telling me to get a different car because you _don't want Tesla to make a popular option that also earns them more money_? That's just absurd.



> At least they don't even consider stuff we, rural animals, need. All EAP sensors (except 3 cameras and GPS) fail in bad slushy weather.


Once again with the assumptions. Not everyone wants Autopilot. I don't. The difference is, you don't see me telling you that Tesla shouldn't make Autopilot just because I happen to not want it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

KarenRei said:


> Tell me then, what EV am I supposed to get instead?


How about Model X? It appears to have the largest ground clearance with additional inch in case of SAS.
Or how about protecting that underbody with heavy duty panels? Model 3 without SAS.

Ok, you don't need AP. But don't you also care about reversing camera? Or headlights that can wash themselves?
Or at least melt the snow/ice (which doesn't happen with LEDs)? Or steering wheel heater?
Or charging port cover that isn't afraid of some snow/ice getting under it when car is charging (lid open)?
For me, these are many things I worry about.

PS. BMW offers "bad road package". Just some spacers between springs/dampers and body. 
Easy mod if you find a CNC guy.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

arnis said:


> How about Model X? It appears to have the largest ground clearance with additional inch in case of SAS.
> Or how about protecting that underbody with heavy duty panels? Model 3 without SAS.
> (...)


Arnis, please be reasonable... _Everybody_ knows that Model D is too expensive and/or too big for the vast majority of prospective Model 3 buyers. 


arnis said:


> For me, these are many things I worry about.


And that is precisely the point I was making earlier, _all people have different expectations_ as to key features they want to see in their car. That is true for Model 3, S and X, heck even for BMW cars!! Best is, _whenever feasible _for T≡SLA , as @msjulie just wrote, to have as much as possible choice as to what you can get on Model 3 to meet individual needs.

Not closing the thread yet kindly request this specific discussion to end here. Suggest you & Karen agree to disagree.
Thank you both.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

A quick comment in the "general use" category that pertains to this conversation.

I will relate it to my line of work. Here in America the public educational system has gone through many changes and iterations over the last several decades. I have been personal witness to the last 28 years of it. In my opinion, and it is not a popular one mind you, the worst thing education ever did was to try to be everything for everybody. Not only do we take on the responsibility of teaching children academics, but now we are supposed to provide the best nutrition, provide moral training, provide all their transportation needs, provide for their character development, provide their social counselling, provide their health care, provide every want and need that every single child may or may not have. In doing this we have created a system that we can not afford and that does all of the above stated things to a level of mediocrity that is almost embarrassing at times.

However, I understand the beauty of this arrangement. If and when something goes wrong then it is the "system" that failed the child. It's the "government" that failed the child. It is the "fill in the blank" that failed the child. We put our trust in the system and they failed us miserably. That's a lot easier to swallow then "I failed as a parent", or "I let my child down". Same goes for a car manufacturer that we expect to provide the "perfect" car for everything we want.

Tesla can not afford to do this with the Model 3. If they start trying to provide every want and need for every possible customer they will start chasing their tail and never provide a quality product. The Model 3 is what it is. It has features and specifications that the company felt was appropriate for what they were trying to accomplish. It will be too much for some, not enough for others. The customers must weigh their wants and needs against what it provides and then make their choice. Expecting Tesla to bow to every single personal desire would be a colossal exercise in futility on their part and be a disaster for the company...much as it has been for the American educational system.

Dr. Detweiler will now put away his philosopher hat and resume his normal obnoxious posts! 

(and I hope my boss isn't on this forum! LOL!)

Dan


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

I know someone at Tesla who stated they both will be an option but not packaged together. They will be priced separately. This is speculation - I believe they will be approx $3500+ for each.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

apmowery said:


> I know someone at Tesla who stated they both will be an option but not packaged together. They will be priced separately. This is speculation - I believe they will be approx $3500+ for each.


Interesting - thanks for that, apmowery. Does your source have any clue around when Tesla is thinking of rolling them out?  Or any idea as to when a trailer hitch might miraculously appear on the options list?


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll see what I can find out on the hitch. Last we spoke the plan was for both options to be available later this year (I know that is vague) but there wasn't a definitive timeline - all dependent on the production ramp up. Speculation again based off our conversations - I am expecting this to be 3rd quarter 2018.


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

As a side note. I love my model 3 - just got it 2 weeks ago & am more than impressed with the entire package. I also have a reservation for a dual motor (expected delivery is Nov 2018) & I am holding out for the air suspension with my dual motor configuration, so there are at least a few of us who are extremely excited about SAS + dual motors!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

apmowery said:


> I know someone at Tesla who stated they both will be an option but not packaged together. They will be priced separately. This is speculation - I believe they will be approx $3500+ for each.


Yay for offered seperately! Not so much on the $3500+ each. 

Dan


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Now for the option of us early RWD LR buyers to add the front drive motor... most of the structure seems to be there... hehe.

The motherboard, power supply and case are all ready.... let’s SLI this bad boy!


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> Now for the option of us early RWD LR buyers to add the front drive motor... most of the structure seems to be there... hehe.
> 
> The motherboard, power supply and case are all ready.... let's SLI this bad boy!


Need to modify the front suspension setup somewhat, but I agree, it should be doable. Talk to Engineerix after it comes out, I'm sure you could contract out to him anything that you don't think you can take on yourself


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Just configured my first one last night. Deferred the second for SAS+AWD as well.


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

MGallo said:


> Just configured my first one last night. Deferred the second for SAS+AWD as well.


Congrats MGallo, what color are you going with?


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m hoping someone who spots an awd in the wild can try and take some pictures of the front suspension through the wheels/wheelwell. Might give a better idea what to expect.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Digging up this old thread and asking if anyone has looked in the wheel wells of one of the dual motor test vehicles out in the wild. What does the front suspension look like? From what I remember from some videos, the front suspension has to be different on the dual motor car to make room for the drive shaft to the front wheels. Are they testing our air suspension or not?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Digging up this old thread and asking if anyone has looked in the wheel wells of one of the dual motor test vehicles out in the wild. What does the front suspension look like? From what I remember from some videos, the front suspension has to be different on the dual motor car to make room for the drive shaft to the front wheels. Are they testing our air suspension or not?


Take a look over here:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-pd-at-thunderhill-raceway.6373/

TLDR: yes, it looks like air suspension.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks garsh. That thread didn't come up in my search.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Thanks garsh. That thread didn't come up in my search.


Yeah, the search here doesn't work to well.

I found the thread by going to Google and searching for "site:teslaownersonline.com dual motor"


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Digging up this old thread and asking if anyone has looked in the wheel wells of one of the dual motor test vehicles out in the wild. What does the front suspension look like? From what I remember from some videos, the front suspension has to be different on the dual motor car to make room for the drive shaft to the front wheels. Are they testing our air suspension or not?


To build on this point, it appears the RWD cars do have the same suspension links as well as all the required spaces in front for the Dual setup, including holes for the axles in the front hubs that are filled with metal backing plates in the case of RWD which you can see in this thread.
Note that the air suspension being tested in @garsh 's link above is on what appears to be a Performance (or Plus, as it looks like it may be called) car, so we've still no idea if that will be standard, optional or even available at all on regular Dual models.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Digging up this old thread and asking if anyone has looked in the wheel wells of one of the dual motor test vehicles out in the wild. What does the front suspension look like? From what I remember from some videos, the front suspension has to be different on the dual motor car to make room for the drive shaft to the front wheels. Are they testing our air suspension or not?


At this moment, it is possible to configure and order model 3 regular AWD for USA and Canada.
Someone knows if the suspension is lower than in RWD? I don't like the gap over the wheels in the RWD rear...


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

Matex said:


> Someone knows if the suspension is lower than in RWD? I don't like the gap over the wheels in the RWD rear...


There has been speculation that the performance version has lower suspension based on some images from Tesla's configuration compositor, but nothing confirmed--could just be an image asset alignment issue.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

Petra said:


> There has been speculation that the performance version has lower suspension based on some images from Tesla's configuration compositor, but nothing confirmed--could just be an image asset alignment issue.


It does have 20" wheels but even though the wheels are larger the tires are more low profile so the net height is similar.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

MGallo said:


> It does have 20" wheels but even though the wheels are larger the tires are more low profile so the net height is similar.


My reservation was placed on 8Dec2016 and estimated delivery was later 2018. Now, they corrected for early 2019.
Here, we don't have Unplugged, T Sportline, etc. to lower the car, because tuning shops don' t work with Tesla. 
I am used to have low suspension in my BMW 5 series and all european cars are not so high as model 3.
If AWD has the same suspension, I will wait for SAS. Elon said in Twitter "air suspension probably next year" and I saw in other threads some model S users telling that even with SAS on standard mode the car stays lower than model S with coil suspension.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Matex said:


> My reservation was placed on 8Dec2016 and estimated delivery was later 2018. Now, they corrected for early 2019.
> Here, we don't have Unplugged, T Sportline, etc. to lower the car, because tuning shops don' t work with Tesla.
> I am used to have low suspension in my BMW 5 series and all european cars are not so high as model 3.
> If AWD has the same suspension, I will wait for SAS. Elon said in Twitter "air suspension probably next year" and I saw in other threads some model S users telling that even with SAS on standard mode the car stays lower than model S with coil suspension.


Here's to hoping "early next year"... since that's when I'm supposed to get mine. And the higher the max clearance, the better.

It never occurred to me, but since my parents decided to "upgrade me to LR" (*twitch* *twitch* .... still in shock... *twitch*), all of the sudden ground clearance has taken a new, higher priority. Because that means enough range to tackle the more gentle highland roads... if the clearance can be high enough so as not to bottom out and to be able to make it through the river crossings. Dear Þór.... glamping in the highlands in a Model 3... *swoon*. Hope they've bolted everything on tightly - the last time I drove my pickup out there, it rattled the radio out of the dash


----------



## Keiki (Feb 22, 2019)

Well, here it is March 2019 and still no SAS option for Model 3. Wish it would come soon Mr. Musk.....Please.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Keiki said:


> Well, here it is March 2019 and still no SAS option for Model 3. Wish it would come soon Mr. Musk.....Please.


Definitely NO.

Darn how sad it is that people want things they don't even understand.
There is a reason why Mercedes and BMW do not offer air suspension on non-luxury flagship models.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Keiki said:


> Well, here it is March 2019 and still no SAS option for Model 3.


Did you travel back in time just to let the rest of us know?


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

arnis said:


> Definitely NO.
> 
> Darn how sad it is that people want things they don't even understand.
> There is a reason why Mercedes and BMW do not offer air suspension on non-luxury flagship models.


I agree if Tesla lower the suspension to avoid the gap over the rear wheels, as did Mercedes and BMW in their cars.
Maybe, later on, Tesla will improve that without SAS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

Matex said:


> I agree if Tesla lower the suspension to avoid the gap over the rear wheels, as did Mercedes and BMW in their cars.
> Maybe, later on, Tesla will improve that without SAS.


What gap?


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

arnis said:


> What gap?


Thanks Arnis. 
What a big susprise with this photo, because when I placed my reservation two years ago the photos showed high gap in the rear and eveybody was talking about that. 
I never saw the car here in Europe. If this is for real, I do not see any difference from 
my current car BMW 5.


----------



## Keiki (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the positive feed back. No need for this site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

If there is an "extra cm" on the rear axle, it shall be fine... on a vehicle that has no occupants and no cargo.
As a minimum, there shall be at least 100kg of stuff onboard. And regular springs shall compress 2-3mm.
Most vehicles are "adjusted" to "full tank of gas plus driver". Having 3-4 people on board.. vehicle should still look OK and not
"overloaded". Springs should also sag a millimeter within a year or two.
I would rather have a rear axle that is 5-10mm higher than "ideal" on a new and totally unloaded vehicle


----------



## Keiki (Feb 22, 2019)

arnis said:


> Definitely NO.
> 
> Darn how sad it is that people want things they don't even understand.
> There is a reason why Mercedes and BMW do not offer air suspension on non-luxury flagship models.


I guess the SAS in both of my Tesla's (S P85D 2016 and X P100D 2017) are much better than Mercedes and BMW in your cars.


----------



## Matex (May 2, 2018)

Keiki said:


> I guess the SAS in both of my Tesla's (S P85D 2016 and X P100D 2017) are much better than Mercedes and BMW in your cars.


Elon tweeted that Model 3 will get air suspension in 2019, so it should remember to raise and lower when needed, and the normal height is lower than springs suspension, according to reports from Model S owners in other foruns. 
Other good news for later this year are new computer HW3 which will allow Autopilot 3.0 and FSD, improvements in battery pack at the module level and in its cells, and new Supercharger V3.
I decided to go for zero emissions but I prefer to wait by now, since my current car is in remarkable shape.


----------



## Keiki (Feb 22, 2019)

Matex said:


> Elon tweeted that Model 3 will get air suspension in 2019, so it should remember to raise and lower when needed, and the normal height is lower than springs suspension, according to reports from Model S owners in other foruns.
> Other good news for later this year are new computer HW3 which will allow Autopilot 3.0 and FSD, improvements in battery pack at the module level and in its cells, and new Supercharger V3.
> I decided to go for zero emissions but I prefer to wait by now, since my current car is in remarkable shape.


Thanks for the encouraging input. That is similar to my S and X SAS experience. It really is a good option. ....New computer system is exciting to see. Hopefully.


----------

